# Parts of Highway 1 in Marin closed



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Based on this article in SFGate, Highway 1 between the two areas that Panoramic Highway connect (between Mill Valley and Muir Beach and again in Stinson Beach) will be closed through mid-March. This cuts off a pretty popular biking loop from SF to Stinson Beach.

I hope the Amgen Tour of California people are tracking this, as there race is mid-February and I think went straight up this stretch last year on Stage 1.


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

I rode up and watched The Tour ride by there last year. I guess they'll have to climb most way up Mt Tam and ride down Panoramic Hyw to Stinson Beach.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks for this. I had planned to ride this in December. Looks like we have to find a slightly different route


----------

